# Salary



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

Do not come to Dubai if your salary below 15k.. no @#$% point...


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

Ok.


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

This must be the shortest thread ever.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

What if it's 14,999?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

the sum in question is enough if that suits your lifestyle and aspirations.

Running from a credit card debt left behind and coming here isn't a good idea regardless of your nationality though.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

15 thousand of what? Some people are paid in other currencies.


----------



## londonmandan (Jul 23, 2013)

What exactly is this about?


----------



## 132467 (Aug 2, 2012)

londonmandan said:


> What exactly is this about?


I'm assuming this is about how one would end up living in the gutter and not be able to save anything if not paid a reasonable salary, such as 15,000 AED

With a 15,000 AED Salary, you could rent a studio that costs 4k a month, but you'll be living in an area that is filthy, always full of traffic (especially at peak times) and does not scream "I'm living the happy life"

Sharing 2 rooms in an apartment in a slightly better area means you'll have to give up your privacy and always have to cope with a stranger, but the price will be the same. This is cool if you can live a happy life without letting the idea that it is illegal bother you. (Personally I'd feel uncomfortable, even though everyone does it)

another 3-4k a month will be spent on keeping your life somehow tolerable assuming you dont go out with friends (tv, internet, dewa, food)

This will leave you with 6k to save every month, assuming you have a car and your company pays for the gas, and that your apartment is already furnished.

Imagine living that kind of life though, nothing but work and tv + internet.


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

1.	Rent in studio per month = 3500
2.	Deva /Internet / mobile = 1200
3.	Food (If you are cooking)= 800
4.	Food (f you are not cooking)= 1200
5.	Going out 4 times a month = 4000
6.	Car/ petrol = 2000
7.	Small misc cost	(Cloths ect..) = 1000

This is fixed cost for a middle class guy or girl.


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

lesfroggitts said:


> 15 thousand of what? Some people are paid in other currencies.


aed


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Awfully high! 

I don't spend 1,000 each time I go out. A typical evening out is probably a few hundred for food and alcohol and I rarely go to brunch. 



jxx said:


> 5.	Going out 4 times a month = 4000.


----------



## jxx (Mar 30, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> Awfully high!
> 
> I don't spend 1,000 each time I go out. A typical evening out is probably a few hundred for food and alcohol and I rarely go to brunch.


Now i feel bad of my self


----------



## Mustii (Jul 19, 2014)

jxx said:


> 1.	Rent in studio per month = 3500
> 2.	Deva /Internet / mobile = 1200
> 3.	Food (If you are cooking)= 800
> 4.	Food (f you are not cooking)= 1200
> ...


So you spend nearly 30% of your salary on going out.

Clearly it is not the salary something is up with.

and even with your awfully high estimate, you are still saving 2,099 - 2,4999 after all that.. its not much, but sitll worth it for many people - plus they are having a very decent life being able to spend 1000 AED per weekend on just going out..


----------



## London Tom (Jan 11, 2015)

It depends a lot on the package though obviously I was offered a ten k but it comes with an apartment and car etc...


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

jxx said:


> This is fixed cost for a middle class guy or girl.


Was not aware that 15k AED all inclusive is middle class ?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

jxx said:


> 1.	Rent in studio per month = 3500
> 2.	Deva /Internet / mobile = 1200
> 3.	Food (If you are cooking)= 800
> 4.	Food (f you are not cooking)= 1200
> ...


Hi Jxx

I hope you're not an accountant. Most of these are variable costs


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

Roxtec Blue said:


> Hi Jxx
> 
> I hope you're not an accountant. Most of these are variable costs


Bloody British accountants. Just like their cricketers - can't tell their variable costs from basic necessities :doh:

Jxx - I'd employ you as my Financial Controller any time


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

arabianhorse said:


> Bloody British accountants. Just like their cricketers - can't tell their variable costs from basic necessities :doh:
> 
> Jxx - I'd employ you as my Financial Controller any time


Even though he spends AED1,000 on a single night out?


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Even though he spends AED1,000 on a single night out?


A fun loving accountant - Of course I'd hire the guy.

Better than hiring sad sacks who do nothing but whinge about like in the ME


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

I bet you if you made 30,000aed a month you'd still have the same debt ratio! The more you make, the more you spend. 

15,000aed is more than $1000 take home a week. Most people I know would be very happy with that! 52k take home a year is a middle class decent life in Canada to most and very common in places like Toronto where you NEED to share a flat or you're renting a small room or living far away with a commute where:

Food, Fuel, Insurance, Phone, Internet etc all costs more than here!! 

Dropping 1000aed per "outing" is ridiculous in my opinion. There are Brunches out there <200aed that are VERY good. +100aed in a cab ride to and from... You should be living much better. 

Even if you saved $1000 a month which is more than doable on that salary, you'd be doing better than most people in this world. I think you need to control your expectations!

.33 for living .33 for spending (you might die tomorrow) .33 for saving. easy math.


----------



## Navaron (Oct 13, 2014)

Going out 4 times a month = 4000


damn that's expensive.... we don't spend 4000 a month on all living expenses (except bills and rent of course).... I think the question is down to expected lifestyle.....


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Navaron said:


> Going out 4 times a month = 4000
> 
> 
> damn that's expensive....


Figure probably based on what the working girls in clubs and bars are asking for a good time...


----------

